# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ترقية الشبكة الى آخر نسخة 4.1.1

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

**ان شاء الله الجميع بخير ..*

*عظم الله اجوركم بذكرى وفاة الامام الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام ..*

*تم ترقية الشبكة الى اخر اصدار 4.1.1* 

*نسخة مطورة وتم حل اشكاليات النسخة السابقة ..*

*منها تقسم روابط الموقع والمدونة والمنتدى ولكن لم افعلها حتى الان ..*

*اشكركم جزيل الشكر ..*

*واتمنى لكم المزيد العطاء ..*

*كل المودة*

----------

